

Pssst... your Rails application has a secret to tell you - themcgruff
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3091-pssst-your-rails-application-has-a-secret-to-tell-you

======
joevandyk
Is anyone offering statsd as a service? Interested in trying it out, but don't
want to maintain it.

~~~
noahnoahnoah
(author of the original post)

I'm not aware of anyone offering it as a service, and I don't know how well it
would work. Since it's all UDP, there's risk of data loss. We experience
essentially no loss within our network (less than one one-hundredth of a
percent in testing), but not sure what things would look like going elsewhere.

I know what you mean about fearing the maintenance -- in particular, getting
the node.js statsd daemon, Graphite, and Whisper (the default storage and
front-ends, in Python) running can be pretty tricky and intimidating. I'd
suggest taking a look at the alternate implementations out there -- etsy has a
list at <https://github.com/etsy/statsd/wiki>, and there are a few more not on
there as well -- and see if any of them seem more your speed. For us, we
really didn't want to introduce a whole extra set of infrastructure
requirements to run a Django app and accouterments, which is how we landed on
using our own implementation (in Ruby).

